# performance monitor alternative



## confuseis (May 17, 2011)

Hi all

Im working with our work server 2k3 system and am really not satisfied with performance monitor and would like to find a FREE replacement/alternative for it. Basically I want to see how effectively our ram is being used and if our page file is being hammered excessively as we are using a 32bit 2k3 system with 10 gigs of ram and the performance suggests the server workaround solution is not enabling it to access the full amount and it seems like we are still hampered by the 3.4 gb limit of 32bit os's.

I am aware that I can further study performance monitor and the bizzare readings it gives but with this network Im basically a filed medic in a war zone and I need to find solutions quickly and cant study every detail all the time. It would be nice to have a perormance monitor/system evaluation/stress test tool that gives easy to understand output.

I have searched online but to no avail thus far, any suggesstions

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Using 10GB of RAM on a 32-bit OS is a waste of money since the OS can only address 4GB.


----------



## confuseis (May 17, 2011)

Im aware of the 32 bit limitation but alas that is the situation, The thinking was that the physical adress extension pae was a feature that allowed 32 bit os's to addres over the 4 gb limit.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/283037

I want to measure the performance of the server to see how much of an effect the pae is having if any and if we therefore need to set it up.

There are also other circumstances where i would need a performance monitor with a better more descriptive read out of how the system is doing and whether it is being over taxed so do you know of any free alternatives?

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Nagios is free, but it takes a rocket scientist to set it up.


----------



## confuseis (May 17, 2011)

Thanks mate. hmm dont think ill get the time presently to learn anything to novolved as im too busy trying to sort 1 problem after another but ill kep it in mind for when I do get some R&R (rest and research).


----------



## procoit (Sep 19, 2011)

PRTG http://www.paessler.com/prtg is really good, but the free version only allows 10 sensors.


----------

